

Show HN: DIYZER – Empowering to build devices - dzhgenti
http://www.diyzer.com

======
dzhgenti
Hi folks!

We would highly appreciate your feedback on the project.

Here is a short summary:

DIYZER is a DIY platform for collaborative work on hardware projects. It
targets hackers, makers and other people interested in electronics including
but not limited to smart home systems, robotics, wearables, internet of
things.

Our platform allows to share project ideas, build projects based on those
ideas, work on assembling instructions and code simultaneously, collaborate
with other users in the community and more.

Ultimate goal of the project is to make it possible for everyone to leverage
open source electronics and be able to easily build custom devices for their
home, work or just for fun.

